

Show HN: From StartupWeekend Boston 2013: AskMore - real-time Q&A service - aioprisan
https://askmo.re

======
loki540
Really awesome idea, I can see this coming in incredibly handy during talks /
presentations. Quick piece of feedback on the site, though. At a glance, it's
a little tough to see right away what AskMore's main strength is - it's not
until the 6th bullet in "How it Works" that I see "Ask the questions your
audience wants to hear" and get that the main use is real-time question-asking
for presenters. Maybe add a tagline like "real-time questions for presenters"
(except worded better) on the homepage?

~~~
aioprisan
great feedback, thanks! we're looking to reorganize the homepage and be more
clear on what we're doing and what the value proposition is

------
aioprisan
This is just the first version, a quick prototype that we launched after 2
days. What do you think about the idea?

